# NBA Finals



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Going on record now before it starts. Thunder win games 1, 2, 4 and 6.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are they still playing??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup Loke. Seems like forever doesn't it. Finals start tonight. Oklahoma City vs. Miami.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Going on record now before it starts. Thunder win games 1, 2, 4 and 6.


That sounds about right. I am confident OKC will take the whole thing, but I don't think they are going to sweep. Six games seems the most likely.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There's an NBA team in Oklahoma?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

King James!!! Enough said. LBJ will dominate the thunder. Although I do like Durant.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Devin Durant was quite a player. I remeber when he and my cousin went at it during the state championship in '78.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm eating up every minute of this series. The Thunder are a fun team to watch. I was rooting for them to come back and win the other night, but no dice.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks to be over. I will say that what little I've watched has been pretty entertaining. The whole NBA is rigged to get the "boys" their ring--that sours it for me. Can't wait for college football and basketball to get going again. Pro league is just not as fun to watch anymore.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

HighNDry said:


> Looks to be over. I will say that what little I've watched has been pretty entertaining. The whole NBA is rigged to get the "boys" their ring--that sours it for me. Can't wait for college football and basketball to get going again. Pro league is just not as fun to watch anymore.


Agreed it is rigged, and at times not as entertaining at times. But these finals and series have been fantastic! All very high paced and intense. The players and talent that are gathered are incredible.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

NBA isn't rigged. If so, the Spurs NEVER would have won a title, let alone several. And the Knicks would have won several, or at least one in the last 40 years. Not even close.

As for this finals - looks like I got it totally wrong. Not the first time I've been wrong. So it goes.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I use the term "rigged" loosely. I don't believe everything is as legitimate as it should, but I also don't think their is some behind the scenes conspiracy either.


----------

